# Chiclana declared European City of Sport for 2015



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

More good news for our area: the town of Chiclana de la Frontera on the Costa de la Luz has been declared Ciudad Europea del Deporte 2015. As well as some excellent facilities (including the glorious 8km of sandy beach known as La Barrosa) it has the one of highest proportions in Europe of people actively taking part in sports - athletics, cycling, team games, tennis, golf and watersports of all kinds. Come on over and find out!

Chiclana, designada Ciudad Europea del Deporte 2015


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Estepona was City of Sport last year. Apart from visits by various obscure teams from Romania and Portugal I can't remember much happening, tbh.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

That'#s strange because this says that Loulé is

Diario de Huelva - Loulé es proclamada como Ciudad Europea del Deporte en 2015


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

It seems more feasible than Liverpool being a city of culture.



Alcalaina said:


> More good news for our area: the town of Chiclana de la Frontera on the Costa de la Luz has been declared Ciudad Europea del Deporte 2015. As well as some excellent facilities (including the glorious 8km of sandy beach known as La Barrosa) it has the one of highest proportions in Europe of people actively taking part in sports - athletics, cycling, team games, tennis, golf and watersports of all kinds. Come on over and find out!
> 
> Chiclana, designada Ciudad Europea del Deporte 2015


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

There's one European Capital of Sport each year - I live in this year's, and haven't really noticed anything except banners hung from lampposts in the centre. (Looking at the calendar of events, they're mostly events that would have been held here anyway.)

However, there are a number of European Cities of Sport and Towns of Sport each year. More info at European Capitals


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh well, perhaps not such a big deal then. But we have got the Vuelta Ciclista coming through the area this year, starting in Jerez, which everyone is very excited about. They will be setting off from Chiclana on Day 3 and whizzing through my village on their way to Arcos de la Frontera.


----------

